# Has your dog ever been sick on NI?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

A family member who has a dog asked me last night what I'd be feeding our dog, when I mentioned a part raw diet, I got a lecture about how bad it was, how my dog will get food poisoning and how the vet will discourage it and how all raw fed dogs have runny poo because of the bacteria in the raw meat???!!! 

I told him the whole point of the raw diet was to avoid a bad tummy etc but he was adamant. 

So has anyone had a bad experience with raw food giving tummy upsets?.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has been on NI for about 4 Months so she would have been about 10 Months old and Ted has been on NI Puppy since week got him...so for about 8 weeks.Neither of them have EVER been sick....
The acid in the stomach is so strong it can kill all the bacteria etc...think what a dog would eat in the wild if left to it's own devices.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Surely dogs eat pedigree chum in the wild lol they get those cats with thumbs to open the tins .......I'm going to take a photo of poo, no runny poo here, lovely firm small amounts of organic smelling poo .... needed to be said  just need to get my camera x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I dont use NI but do feed a raw diet inlcuding minces and my girls have never been sick on it. They love their food and always seem very healthy and happy (and a bit cheeky but that is not the food  )


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Has your friend fed a dog a raw diet and knows this from experience? I've heard this 'argument' so many times but IMHO it's not based on fact but just lots of assumptions because of how humans digestive systems work. I do feed raw (except while we are on holiday where it's not very practical as it's frozen) and Obi has firm poos and is never sick. The only time he gets runny/or is sick is if he has too many cheese treats!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The only time mine ever get a runny tummy is if they ever eat anything other than a raw diet. So many of us on this forum feed raw, I wouldn't worry about what your family member says, go ahead if you feel it's right for you.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Karen, I seriously would like too see the pic of the poo, lol ! 

I want to see how easy it is goijg to be to pick it up!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Some vets do say stay away for raw feeding. My vets reason was the food may not be as fresh as it ought to be and therefore bad. When I pointed out that Millie will have a go at eating the most rank dead rabbit, they get a bit stuck on their argument.

Feeding raw is going back to nature and feeding them as originally intended. Go back to the pre 1970's and people often fed their dogs scraps and the old saying 'Give the dog a bone' wasn't a lie. After the 70's dog food manufacturers started to make food for dogs and made it 'easy' to feed without thinking, it doesn't make it necessarily make it better.

We feed what suits us and our dogs. I personally do a mix of NI and Barking Heads.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will get my camera ready in the morning...... Between you and me you could pick it up with your bare fingers shhhhh


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been feeding NI/Raw for over a year now, they have never had runny poo's or been sick, but they do have sparkle eyes and shiny coats, white teeth.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Will get my camera ready in the morning...... Between you and me you could pick it up with your bare fingers shhhhh


bwahhhhh, that made me laugh soooo much:laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I think we need to see a photo of that to prove it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh sorry Colin took my pic this am before seeing your posteep: ... Might have to be tomorrow , just can't post it yet as my phone needs charging x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So funny! Is this the first actual poo picture on the forum?!?!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Karen I'm sure there have been more... no point doing a search for poo though is there :laugh::laugh::laugh: surely there were some when we were avidly discussing 1970's poo 
P.S should really have measured it against a baked bean tin x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG:laugh: You are a riot!

Fabulous poo pic, they look just like little falafalls (sp?) you know, those nice little greek snacks, or swedish meatballs if one prefers! 

I could definately handle picking those up! Much better than the sloppy poo's I see left in the park. I want my dog to do swedish meatball poo too!

I wonder did your neighbours see you put the can there and take the picture, if so they may get a tad worried about you, :laugh:lol!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Half seven this morning in my pj"s  very firm that's why it's so easy to pick up, no sticking to your grass :twothumbs:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

or your fingers  YUK!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> or your fingers  YUK!!!


Exactly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! WOW! Actual poop!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! WOW! Actual poop!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I knew you"d like it xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH!!! You never post pics...when you do I am always so excited!!! tho your choice this time is questionable!!!!

LMAO!!! you are SO hillarious!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You"ll have to wait and see if I pick it up tomorrow bag less and take Colin up on his challenge hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY!!! LMAO!!! hummm.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahah... That pic made me laugh  
But seriously... Isn't it impressive??!! 
I love it... So keen to stick with the NI even although Molly sticks her nose up at it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is amazing...i have been doing quite a bit of training lately and using Frolic which is used by my trainer ( although she openly admits it is junk food for dogs..) you should see what a difference it has made to their poop!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> It is amazing...i have been doing quite a bit of training lately and using Frolic which is used by my trainer ( although she openly admits it is junk food for dogs..) you should see what a difference it has made to their poop!!


Oooh... Will need to get ourselves a bit of 'frolic'!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I should clarify....great for training BAD for poop ( think twice the normal size)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> It is amazing...i have been doing quite a bit of training lately and using Frolic which is used by my trainer ( although she openly admits it is junk food for dogs..) you should see what a difference it has made to their poop!!


Oh no... Just realised... Is Frolic not so good???!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I should clarify....great for training BAD for poop ( think twice the normal size)


... Maybe not then!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


>


Karen you crack me up, can't believe you actually did it. You have gone sooooo tech on us, there's no stopping you!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

KCsunshine said:


> Fabulous poo pic, they look just like little falafalls (sp?) you know, those nice little greek snacks, or swedish meatballs if one prefers!


 that's me put off Falafel for life. :wave::wave::wave: Hi Wilfiboy, nuts as ever


----------

